# Obama bombs Doctors Without Borders



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2015)

KABUL, Afghanistan — A United States airstrike appeared to have badly damaged a hospital run by Doctors Without Borders in the Afghan city of Kunduz early Saturday, killing at least 16 people, including patients and staff, and wounding dozens.

The United States military, in a statement, confirmed the 2:15 a.m. airstrike, saying that it had been targeting individuals “who were threatening the force” and that “there may have been collateral damage to a nearby medical facility.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/04/w...=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2015)

*The day after Obozo complains about Putin killing Obozo's terrorists brothers Obama kills doctors.  Well at least one country has a leader who knows what they are doing. *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 3, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *The day after Obozo complains about Putin killing Obozo's terrorists brothers Obama kills doctors.  Well at least one country has a leader who knows what they are doing. *


Are you a Soviet?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.



Indeed, but usually they're the enemy.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 3, 2015)

wonder why the military chose a hit/strike right next to a hospital, without being certain they would not hit it?


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2015)

Care4all said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *The day after Obozo complains about Putin killing Obozo's terrorists brothers Obama kills doctors.  Well at least one country has a leader who knows what they are doing. *
> ...


*Just a guy who has noticed when Obama does something good guys die. EVERY TIME. Almost on purpose you know..*


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.


True. It was bad as hell when there was collateral damage under Bush, but now you use the argument Conservatives did back then. Hypocrite much?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.
> ...




Only, I never criticized Bush back then over collateral damage, so you lose, bubba.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.
> ...




Collateral damage can always happen. It's called war, not a tennis match.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.



We are still at war?  I forgot since the left quit bring up the body count.  Like the 12 who died just the other day.

Obama's wars, any of them, would be great if they were only half as successful and the Iraq war, either one.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



When did the US declare war on Doctors without Borders?


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.


*NON combatant hospitals are NOT supposed to be on the list just like POW camps. Your Nobel prize winner MAY have just violated the Geneva convention.

Not that any of that matters to a muslim anyway.*


----------



## Freewill (Oct 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.
> ...



They pretty much have that excuse down to a science.  Since Obama ordered the killing of a 16 year old innocent America, collateral damage is the excuse that is most favored by the left.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, fuckwads, in war, people die.
> ...



Put the booze stop and stop decelerating, baby huey.

No one ever said that that hospital was on any list. Mistakes happen in war. War is dirty, it is ugly and it is hell, and you shouldn't be willing to go to war if you don't understand that simple fact.  Do I find it regrettable that those doctors died? Yes, I do. But I see no reason to be patient with RWNJ asylum patients like you, little baby huey, who try to make this about Obama.

No, go crawl back under your rock, 214.  I hear that I love Lucy will be on the tube in just 5 minutes!


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes, especially when you have no ground troops or even friendlies directing the fire along with piss poor intelligence. It's not even a police action - it's pin pricks.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



What war?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Is there or is there not still a state of war between the afgan govt and the Taliban?

A simple yes or no will do.

Now, put on your thinking cap, mkay?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



When did our Congress declare that the US was in a state of war against anyone?


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


*So which one is Obama? Afgan OR Taliban? 
When did Afganistan becomes a state? Is it one of the 7 out of 57? And the Taliban eh? So if he is backing them then he is backing a state sponsor of religion. Thought that was ILLEGAL as well.

*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...




That made no sense. But then again, baby huey, you never do. Must be your awesome IQ of 214.


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


*Get on topic clown trash or get lost.
ON TOPIC
Everything Obama does KILLS Americans or allies or just innocent people. And he complains when Putin kills terrorists. 
Makes you wonder who the boy is rooting for you know?*


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I didn't say you specifically. I was referring to "you" as in pansy assed Liberals who hated Bush but excuse obama for the same or worse.
So you lose, loser.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 3, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Yes, Obama really does need to get off the gulf course long enough to tell us just exactly who's side he is backing. As far as what is legal, Obama has never worried about little details such as that or the Constitution.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 3, 2015)

Kunduz charity hospital bombing 'violates international law'



> A US airstrike that killed up to 20 aid workers and patients in a Médecins Sans Frontières (MSF) hospital in Afghanistan constitutes a “grave violation of international law”, the charity’s president has said.



The pilots, their commanders and those who called in the airstrike must be arrested immediately, and handed over to the local police for investigation.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> KABUL, Afghanistan — A United States airstrike appeared to have badly damaged a hospital run by Doctors Without Borders in the Afghan city of Kunduz early Saturday, killing at least 16 people, including patients and staff, and wounding dozens.
> 
> The United States military, in a statement, confirmed the 2:15 a.m. airstrike, saying that it had been targeting individuals “who were threatening the force” and that “there may have been collateral damage to a nearby medical facility.”
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/04/w...=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article



Translation "oops!"


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm sure you were saying opps about collateral damage when Bush was POTUS


----------



## boedicca (Oct 5, 2015)

Putin bombs ISIS.

Obama bombs Doctors Without Borders.

Hopenchange!


----------



## pwjohn (Oct 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The behavior you describe is that of a partisan hack.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2015)

Strike was called by Afghans....I heard........maybe hospital was full of terrorists


----------

